# The Times They Are A-Changin’ – Confessionalism Adrift



## refbaptdude (Sep 16, 2009)

This series of articles is a must read for all Reformed Baptists.

The Reformed Baptist Fellowship Blog

The Times They Are A-Changin’ – Confessionalism Adrift Amid the Siren Cries for Relevancy – Part 1
Reformed Baptist Fellowship

Confessionalism adrift amid the siren cries for relevancy part-1

Soli Deo Gloria,
Steve


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, first comment took it straight to Dr. R. Scott Clark. LOL.....Some Baptists just can't get over the facts. Good article though.


----------



## KMK (Sep 16, 2009)

I've never heard of this group (Reformed Baptist Fellowship). Are they new?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 16, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Wow, first comment took it straight to Dr. R. Scott Clark. LOL.....Some Baptists just can't get over the facts. Good article though.



LOL, my good friend Jade, she gets everywhere!

-----Added 9/16/2009 at 12:17:19 EST-----



KMK said:


> I've never heard of this group (Reformed Baptist Fellowship). Are they new?



'They' are not a grouping, rather it is a blog with some sound contributors like James White, Geoff Thomas, Jim Savastio, etc.


----------



## discipulo (Sep 16, 2009)

Very good, thank you.

It’s interesting that another thread had a link to a short interview of Lingon Duncan 

The Resurgence of Calvinism - PRTS

about the resurgence of Calvinism, a fairly recent movement that he could trace back in its origins to 

several influential figures, with the Reformed Baptists being represented by Spurgeon, MacArthur, Piper, Dever.

But when he was asked at PRTS what advise he would give to the young Reformed

(he didn’t mention how restless : ), he emphasized the importance, much more than just affirming a Reformed Soteriology to be focused on doing and living Church in a Biblical way.

On the context, in my opinion, he was endorsing above all the need for going back to the Reformed Confessional Roots.

I can't agree more!!!


----------



## KMK (Sep 16, 2009)

JonathanHunt said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, first comment took it straight to Dr. R. Scott Clark. LOL.....Some Baptists just can't get over the facts. Good article though.
> ...



What, then, is the 'fellowship' aspect?


----------



## refbaptdude (Sep 16, 2009)

> What, then, is the 'fellowship' aspect?



Ken,

There is also an email list for 1689 confessional pastors at:

rbf : Reformed Baptist Fellowship

The email list, blog, are to encourage and build relationships among confessional pastors. Through the list I have developed new friendships with fellow pastors, participated in church planting, talk to some of the brothers on the phone, etc...

The RBF Blolg:

Reformed Baptist Fellowship


----------



## refbaptdude (Sep 17, 2009)

Part 2 has been posted

The Times They Are A-Changin’ – Confessionalism Adrift Amid the Siren Cries for Relevancy – Part 2

Reformed Baptist Fellowship



enjoy,
Steve


----------



## refbaptdude (Sep 18, 2009)

Part 3 has been posted

Confessionalism Adrift Amid the Siren Cries for Relevancy – Part 3

Reformed Baptist Fellowship

For His Supremacy,
Steve Clevenger


----------

